# A bicycle named Boone.



## vontrike (Jan 27, 2012)

This was the first bike that I restored. It is not correct, but fun to ride. It was around 24 years ago that I mentioned to my Dad that I would like to restore a old bicycle. A few weeks later he returned home with this Huffman he had bought at a estate sale for ten bucks. It was covered in blue and white house paint, and not too pretty. It sat in his shed for a few years till I got married in 1990, and I brought it to my house. Over the next year I gathered parts and painted the frame, which was my first attempt with auto paint.I put on new handlebars and had my buddy re lace some rims. Most of the chrome is original, being protected by the house paint. It has chips and scratches in the paint from being loved and ridden. I consider it as still a project as I finally got a head light on it just a couple weeks ago, and it needs repainted, plus, I am still seeking a tank for it. Anyway,, I have always called the bike, Boone, which was my Dad's middle name. This bicycle is the one that restarted my addiction, which now has overtaken my life and my garage.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2012)

Great ride, and Welcome to the CABE!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 27, 2012)

One cool looking bike,I like your way of thinking,build it the way you want it.Who cares about political correct.


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice ride!
You did a good job for your first time painting.


----------

